# Got my new 625 this morning ..



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

and it was a bit of an interesting experiance.

1. Now instead of having 2 Legacy Duals w/ sw21's, I have a DishProPlus Twin. The installer said all the legacy stuff had to go with him, and that they would not work on the 625. I found that last a bit difficult to believe - Any one confirm is this is true ?

2. With the 625 now installed - I had Dish de-activate my 510 and 4900 - I'm keeping at least the 4900 as a backup (DVR - it's not IF they fail - it's WHEN). Installer dude did say that the 4900 can be connected directly and it will work - we'll see...

3. WHY oh WHY does Dish even bother with IR remotes any more ? UHF replacement for #1 is on the way from Dishdepot.com, should arrive tomorrow. This one thing really messes up the way we use with our channelplus multi room distribution system

4 - one plus - room 2 RF out is in stereo

5. Why don't favorites lists work for both TV's when in Dual mode ? Wife not happy about this one.

6. Can programming recorded from either tuner be watched from the other ? I sure hope so...


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

scooper said:


> and it was a bit of an interesting experiance.
> 
> 1. Now instead of having 2 Legacy Duals w/ sw21's, I have a DishProPlus Twin. The installer said all the legacy stuff had to go with him, and that they would not work on the 625. I found that last a bit difficult to believe - Any one confirm is this is true ?
> 
> ...


#1. Is not true.
#2. I am pretty sure you will need an adapter to make the 4900 work with DPP LNB.
#6. This is true. The tech should have told you that when he gave you instructions on how to use it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

1. False. All receivers will work with legacy LNBs and switches.

2. True. The adapter is needed only if the 4900 is the only receiver connected.

5. Each room gets its own set of Favorites.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

So I'm screwed if the 625 goes out and all I have is the 4900 - great...

SO where can I get said DPP adapter for older legacy recievers ?


----------



## ezra (Mar 10, 2007)

#1 this is ok as the 625s work best with dish pro lnbs or Dish pro plus... now DPplus lnbs need only run one wire into the home for dual tunners so there wont be as many holes in the wall and need no switches as they are built into the lnb.. if you look at the back iof your receiver you will see a dish pro plus separator that splits the signal for both tunners... just part of the new technology benefit... 
#2 the 4900 can be connected directly to the DPplus with no need for the legacy adaptor part of the new technology benefit just disconect the separator and plug your 4900, chech switch and you will see 119/110 on your matrix...
#3 don't know what this means as i have never heard of channel plus multiroom distribution here at work...
#4 dont really get this one either, he he he
#5 sorry each tunner(tv) has separate lists (all channels, all sub-scribed channels,etc, etc)
#6 each tunner(tv) has acces to the dvr recorded events so record on tv1 watch it later on tv2 no problem and you can record upto two things at once, one on tv1 the other on tv2 and then your stuck so you can watch something you have recorded... or record on one of your tvs and watch something else on the other tv... you can also set your dvr to always record to the tv you use the least so recording somthing wont get in your way of channel surfing/ watching something else... tv2 is recomending to be on channel 21 air or 73 cable as this will provide you with the strongest signal output the tv2 modulator can provide.. if tv is on channel 60 air/120+ cable this is the lowest quality output the modulator outputs and can result in low picture quality... I always have my cust set tv2 to 21 or 73 for best signal possible..

ezra-

ps. i think you will love your 625. I love my 622...


----------



## putabengali (Apr 28, 2007)

ezra said:


> tv2 is recomending to be on channel 21 air or 73 cable as this will provide you with the strongest signal output the tv2 modulator can provide.. if tv is on channel 60 air/120+ cable this is the lowest quality output the modulator outputs and can result in low picture quality... I always have my cust set tv2 to 21 or 73 for best signal possible...


actually the higher you go the better. 73 is just the default for cable mode, but as you go up the maximum range from rcvr goes up slightly. Every channel is higher frequency than the one beneath it, so higher numbers better over distance... but it's rarely noticeable to be honest

and as for the remote thing; most people dont have multi-room distribution systems so why waste money sending out a more expensive IR remote. Also, too many uhf remotes in a small area will inevitably have interference issues... but that's remedied easily enough. You can always call dish and say you can't get the 'sat' button to light up even with new batteries (for this you dont have to waste time on troubleshooting) and they'll send you a uhf remote right away


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well Ezra - the issue is if the 625 quits working,and I disconnect it - will the 4900 still be able to use the DPP TWIN without any adapters ? I maybe putting the 510 up for sale.


Oh - and channel 21 won't work here - have an OTA on channel 22 - I set the room 2 modulator to 67 and it works fine, although the volume is kind of low.


----------



## ezra (Mar 10, 2007)

yes you can hook up the 4900 with out any adaptors as long as you have a dp plus lnbf... if you look at your lnbf it will have a big black logo with a DP and Plus so you are ok... I usually reactivate a legacy receivers if the cust has one while they wait for the ra unit to arrive or any other receiver as all are compatibnle with dp plus lnbs.... 

now as to putabengali's reply about the mod setup: the dns handbook states the modulator for tv2 is not very efficient at higher frequencys thus the recomendtion for cable as it has a narrower frequency and 73 becaue it is lower in the freq range and the modulator performs best at lower freqs... ill post the specs later on today from my handbook... 

Scooper please set your tv2 to cable mode and set it to channel 73, then menu 6-1-5 and set tv2 to cable(press select) channel 73 automatically populates and select done... you will have a better quality singal and your volume should be better.. al;so if you like just hook up yuour 4900 to the input of the separator and run a chech switch you will see 119/110 all/all come up on the test as your receiver does not have to be active to run these test.. hope this helps guys im off to work to help others all day today and ill check back with you guys...

ps: scooper if you cant get tv2 to cable mode you can still try using a lower air channel if you have ota 22 you can try channel 26/27 you usually want about 3 channels distance from other otas so you wont get interference... cable mode is usually best as it is less suceptable to ota interference and has a stronger/narrower carrier wave.. 

ezra


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ezra - the ONLY channels available for modulating on in my area using OTA are up in the 60's - I've been doing this a LONG time. I'm actually looking forward to the ATSC digital OTA conversion being finalized on Feb 17, 2009 because it should open up channel 52+ for modulating on.

Just to give you an idea of what I'm facing - channels that are populated within 120 miles of my location (D = digital, A= analog, * = my DMA)

2A,3A,4A*,5A*,7A, 9A, 11A*, 15D*, 17A*, 20A, 22A*, 25A, 27D*, 28A*, 30A*, 32A, 36A*,38D*, 39D*, 40A*, 42D*, 44A (internal - I'm already modulating on this), 45A, 47A*, 49D*, 50A*, 51D, 52D*, 53D*, 55D*,56A (internal),57D*, 59D*, 62A , 65A
There's probably some more digitals for the out of my market analogs, but they aren't an issue.


----------



## ezra (Mar 10, 2007)

Uhm, Scooper not to sound dumb or anything but are you using tv2 with an off air antena (say antena A) and the dish feed for tv2 on antena B inputs for your tv 2? the reason i ask i because i have my plain tv2 is on channel 23 and i have a digital channel 23 aval in my area but because i am using my receiver's output and not an ota i dont have any issues...sounds like you got a nice tv2 maybe with a built in atsc tunner and you are scanning in your OTA's and thus are trying to find a home channel for the dish programing, am I correct? so if you take your tv remote you can watch locals and then set it to channel 67 if you want to watch dish programing...THis sound about right? If you could provide some more info on how your setup is hooked up i may be able to find a better solution, maybe. thanks Scooper. too bad 625s cant scan in ota like my 622 can.. bummer that would reallymake things easier in your case...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ezra said:


> yes you can hook up the 4900 with out any adaptors as long as you have a dp plus lnbf...


While it will work, you will not have access to the third satellite.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Harsh - not an issue at this time - only a dish 500 here.

Ezra - This http://www.smarthome.com/7717.html is what I use to distribute OTA (both analog and digital) AND my DBS programming throughout the house. If I want to watch TV1 from the 625 - tune to channel 44. Primary TV is also hooked up via Sivideo / RCA analog on TV1. TV2 - tune to either 56 or 67 . All the OTA channels AND all the modulated channels are available at all TV reception devices in the house.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

scooper said:


> Well Ezra - the issue is if the 625 quits working,and I disconnect it - will the 4900 still be able to use the DPP TWIN without any adapters ? I maybe putting the 510 up for sale.
> 
> Oh - and channel 21 won't work here - have an OTA on channel 22 - I set the room 2 modulator to 67 and it works fine, although the volume is kind of low.


The 4900 receiver will only work if you have another DishPro receiver connected to the LNB. If the 625 is disconnected, you'll need the adaptor for your 4900. :icon_cool


----------



## ezra (Mar 10, 2007)

Jarvantgroup I confered with my fellow techs and superiors and actually had then hook up our test unit and the 4900 worked fine with a dp plus lnb no adaptor needed... now if we were using a dish pro lnb we would need the adaptor as DPPlus lnbs are directly compatible with legacy receivers....

Scooper i will look at the cool toy you have listed once i get homeas i dont have access at the moment...


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

RF is like a Sine (or cosine) wave. The distance between, peak to peak, is a wavelength.

When we send RF down a fixed piece of coax is travels multiple wavelengths down the coax.

If we double the frequency, we half the wavelength, with a result of doubling the distance, in wavelengthsm the signal has to travel. The farther a signal travels, the more it dissipates. The higher the channel, the weaker the signal, thru the coax.

This is why signal loss, per X (100) feet, increases as frequency increases.

Bob


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

ezra said:


> Jarvantgroup I confered with my fellow techs and superiors and actually had then hook up our test unit and the 4900 worked fine with a dp plus lnb no adaptor needed...


Interesting, though it goes against the documentation linked to at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/twin.htm#dpp. Wonder if it's like using a DP34 with the DPP Twin - works for some but not others?


----------



## putabengali (Apr 28, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Interesting, though it goes against the documentation linked to at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/twin.htm#dpp. Wonder if it's like using a DP34 with the DPP Twin - works for some but not others?


DPP technology is backwards compatible, any receiver should work fine connected to a DPP feed. It's only Dish Pro technology that requires the DP adapter. This link is directly to dish network's online description of DPP technology

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/TechMiscDishTech.shtml#dpp


----------



## djdavis75 (Jan 25, 2007)

It's my understanding you can use a single legacy receiver on a DPP Twin but it's not recommended because the legacy receiver doesn't produce enough power to fully operate the LNB. However, I have tried it and it does work, might be hard on the power supply of the receiver though.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

ezra said:


> Jarvantgroup I confered with my fellow techs and superiors and actually had then hook up our test unit and the 4900 worked fine with a dp plus lnb no adaptor needed... now if we were using a dish pro lnb we would need the adaptor as DPPlus lnbs are directly compatible with legacy receivers....
> 
> Scooper i will look at the cool toy you have listed once i get homeas i dont have access at the moment...


Another one of those 'Dish' compatability issues that is learned on the fly. It's almost impossible to train adequately on all the different configurations of Dish rcvrs, switches and LNB's. I'll add this one to my list, just in case I don't have a spare Legacy LNB. Thanks. :icon_cool


----------

